# I EXPERIENCE A NEW ANNOYING GLITCH ON NEW HORIZONS!



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

When you visit a friend’s island or if a friend comes to your island, he/she will automatically be added to your in-game friend list.
But if this player decides to delete his game data and start over, his old name will be forever saved in your in-game friend list, whether you added him to best friends or not. So that means you can have in your in-game friend list an infinite amount of copies of him/her, without being able to delete them one by one! This is even more annoying if all the islands have the same name!!! The only “solution” is to remove the player from your Nintendo Switch friend list but if you do so, ALL the “copies” will be removed, even the last one (the one you want)!!!

The black circle is the friend I want to keep and the red one is the wrong old island "associated" to his Nintendo account


The most annoying thing is that I can’t even play online with the last one anymore, because the game considers that the first island linked with his/her Nintendo account is the good one! PLEASE, Nintendo, fix this in the next update… We should be able to delete any friend one by one IN-GAME this could be useful even for deleting malicious players...


----------



## leming (Jun 17, 2020)

Did you try reporting this directly to Nintendo? Perhaps it can be fixed!

Try customer support-





						Nintendo Support: Contact Us
					

Need help? Contact Nintendo Customer Support via online chat, text message, Help Ticket, or phone 7 days a week, except major holidays.




					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you for your reply, there is no topic for reporting bugs on Nintendo America website


----------



## marshallows (Jun 17, 2020)

oh this happened to me before! one of my friends restarted her island and i added her new one on my list. both her islands appeared on my bff list for probably 2-ish? (i didn't pay attention too closely, but this is my guess) days then the old one disappeared after. this happened earlier this month so im hoping the same will happen to you. the old data will hopefully delete itself soon enough


----------



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh, thank you for your reply! Tell me if it is linked with the mobile app Nintendo Switch Online? Please tell me what you did to get this result?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



marshallows said:


> oh this happened to me before! one of my friends restarted her island and i added her new one on my list. both her islands appeared on my bff list for probably 2-ish? (i didn't pay attention too closely, but this is my guess) days then the old one disappeared after. this happened earlier this month so im hoping the same will happen to you. the old data will hopefully delete itself soon enough


Thank you for your reply can you please tell me what did you do to get rid of it?


----------



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

marshallows said:


> oh this happened to me before! one of my friends restarted her island and i added her new one on my list. both her islands appeared on my bff list for probably 2-ish? (i didn't pay attention too closely, but this is my guess) days then the old one disappeared after. this happened earlier this month so im hoping the same will happen to you. the old data will hopefully delete itself soon enough


Is it linked with the Nintendo Switch Online Application? Did you visit your friend's island by any other way before the old data was gone?


----------



## marshallows (Jun 17, 2020)

Soso said:


> Is it linked with the Nintendo Switch Online Application? Did you visit your friend's island by any other way before the old data was gone?


uhhh i don't think it has anything to do with the online account. it probably has a delayed effect in terms of your friend's old island data in the process of getting completely terminated so it takes some time. i literally visited her new island once + added her new one, came back and realized both of them were on my contact. 

then a couple of days later, her old island data was automatically gone from my contacts list. i didn't do anything extra beyond that (since you can't do anything much anyway).


----------



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

Okay, and I have a question, will a villager be able to talk to me about that "old character" after that? And do you have ever seen any other friend (not best friend) being removed automatically like you've said? Maybe after some time the friend gets removed? But I don't think so because I have friends in my friend list who are here since a very long time ;-(


----------



## marshallows (Jun 17, 2020)

if someone on your friends list restarted and made a new island, their old island will be removed after a couple of days. unless it is a new glitch then i do not know for certain but in my own case, i had two of the same friend on my contact like the photo you provided in your first post. one was the first/now deleted island and her new island. i removed the old contact of my friend from my bff list and she was just a normal friend after. that old copy was eventually deleted from my contact. 

how long have you had two copies of your one friend on your contact list? just wait it out for a couple of days to see if it will be deleted. mine was removed on its own.


----------



## Soso (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry I forgot to reply


----------



## Soso (Jun 18, 2020)

marshallows said:


> if someone on your friends list restarted and made a new island, their old island will be removed after a couple of days. unless it is a new glitch then i do not know for certain but in my own case, i had two of the same friend on my contact like the photo you provided in your first post. one was the first/now deleted island and her new island. i removed the old contact of my friend from my bff list and she was just a normal friend after. that old copy was eventually deleted from my contact.
> 
> how long have you had two copies of your one friend on your contact list? just wait it out for a couple of days to see if it will be deleted. mine was removed on its own.


Okay, thank you... it's been 2 days since I discovered the glitch
Are you the only person, with me, to get this? I ask you this because the online doesn't work anymore (I can't visit his island and he can't visit mine) and maybe it will last forever because I have another friend (not best friend, he's called Dimanche on the picture) who is in my friend list since a few weeks and hasn't gone
but he has only one island so maybe the second island of "Nathan" will disappear one day as it happened to you? (I find that hard to believe...)


----------



## Soso (Jun 19, 2020)

marshallows said:


> if someone on your friends list restarted and made a new island, their old island will be removed after a couple of days. unless it is a new glitch then i do not know for certain but in my own case, i had two of the same friend on my contact like the photo you provided in your first post. one was the first/now deleted island and her new island. i removed the old contact of my friend from my bff list and she was just a normal friend after. that old copy was eventually deleted from my contact.
> 
> how long have you had two copies of your one friend on your contact list? just wait it out for a couple of days to see if it will be deleted. mine was removed on its own.


Hey, any news? My friend was not removed from my friend list… it’s been 3 days


----------



## marshallows (Jun 19, 2020)

sorry i don’t know how else to help you. i explained to you how my own specific case went. yours might have been something else completely different. if anyone else knows how to help, please feel free to chime in. my friend’s old island data was completely removed automatically after a couple of game play days after i had changed her old data from bff to just normal friends. once again i’m sorry idk what else to say to help you. if anything, your best bet is try to email nintendo support and they can maybe help you better.


----------



## Soso (Jun 20, 2020)

marshallows said:


> sorry i don’t know how else to help you. i explained to you how my own specific case went. yours might have been something else completely different. if anyone else knows how to help, please feel free to chime in. my friend’s old island data was completely removed automatically after a couple of game play days after i had changed her old data from bff to just normal friends. once again i’m sorry idk what else to say to help you. if anything, your best bet is try to email nintendo support and they can maybe help you better.


Thank you! Hope some other people will share their opinion


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 20, 2020)

Yikes! This seems like a very annoying glitch.


----------



## Soso (Jun 25, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Yikes! This seems like a very annoying glitch.


Please help me by reporting this bug to Nintendo 
Thank you very much

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



marshallows said:


> sorry i don’t know how else to help you. i explained to you how my own specific case went. yours might have been something else completely different. if anyone else knows how to help, please feel free to chime in. my friend’s old island data was completely removed automatically after a couple of game play days after i had changed her old data from bff to just normal friends. once again i’m sorry idk what else to say to help you. if anything, your best bet is try to email nintendo support and they can maybe help you better.


Never removed from my friend list…


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 25, 2020)

Did you solve your issue? If it really bothers you, I don't see why you wouldn't just remove your friend so that ALL copies get removed and the add him back on. In theory only his current island would show up, not the previous one. I know it's a hassle and shouldn't be happening, but it could be a solution.


----------



## Soso (Jun 25, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Did you solve your issue? If it really bothers you, I don't see why you wouldn't just remove your friend so that ALL copies get removed and the add him back on. In theory only his current island would show up, not the previous one. I know it's a hassle and shouldn't be happening, but it could be a solution.


Hello, thank you very much for your reply. What bothers me is that it happens with every single player who decides to start a new island. The game should let you decide if your island with all the villagers are able to remember a certain player. Imagine if a malicious one came to your island without your autorisation, or became insulting, what happens if your villagers and your friend list remember forever his name, head, habits, custom designs and expressions? If I want to delete someone from my game I should be able to do it do you understand my problem? So please, to everyone who is reading this, please take 3 minutes of your time to copy this or write your own message and send it to Nintendo America so that the problem gets a chance to be solved later
Thank you!! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Xeleron said:


> Did you solve your issue? If it really bothers you, I don't see why you wouldn't just remove your friend so that ALL copies get removed and the add him back on. In theory only his current island would show up, not the previous one. I know it's a hassle and shouldn't be happening, but it could be a solution.


And I explained last time that deleting your friend from your friend list and re-adding him does NOT delete the old island
The game remembers forever him coming to your island


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't know if you created this thread, but if you didn't, then it was already reported. 





						Nintendo Support
					

Find information, resources, troubleshooting guides and more for Nintendo Switch Family, Nintendo 3DS Family, and other systems, games, and accounts.




					en-americas-support.nintendo.com
				



One of the comments says the following: 


Spoiler









I'm sorry you're going through such an issue :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Spoiler: More quotes from that website










	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

@Soso I would also recommend opening you friend list when your friend is there and hitting (x) to refresh your friend list!!


----------



## Soso (Jun 25, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I don't know if you created this thread, but if you didn't, then it was already reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you, I’ve already seen this post but maybe that there would be a fix if more people helped by creating tickets to the support… thank you for your time tho

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Xeleron said:


> I don't know if you created this thread, but if you didn't, then it was already reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And something even more annoying: I did this but my old friend never leaves the list even when refreshing, and I cannot play online with him since it arrived!!! I cannot play online with him because of the old island stuck on my list

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Jhine7 said:


> Yikes! This seems like a very annoying glitch.


Exactly. He is not allowed even with Dodo code. Nothing to do, I can’t play on his new island
please help so that this bug gets known and corrected 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Xeleron said:


> I don't know if you created this thread, but if you didn't, then it was already reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I tried all these options. Nothing worked.


----------



## Soso (Jun 26, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I don't know if you created this thread, but if you didn't, then it was already reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up? Any way to pin this thread?


----------



## Soso (Jun 26, 2020)

Soso said:


> When you visit a friend’s island or if a friend comes to your island, he/she will automatically be added to your in-game friend list.
> But if this player decides to delete his game data and start over, his old name will be forever saved in your in-game friend list, whether you added him to best friends or not. So that means you can have in your in-game friend list an infinite amount of copies of him/her, without being able to delete them one by one! This is even more annoying if all the islands have the same name!!! The only “solution” is to remove the player from your Nintendo Switch friend list but if you do so, ALL the “copies” will be removed, even the last one (the one you want)!!!
> 
> The black circle is the friend I want to keep and the red one is the wrong old island "associated" to his Nintendo account
> ...


Any news?


----------



## Soso (Jun 27, 2020)

leming said:


> Did you try reporting this directly to Nintendo? Perhaps it can be fixed!
> 
> Try customer support-
> 
> ...


up?


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 27, 2020)

I didn't had any experience with this glitch so far, guess the only thing to do here is to wait and see that Nintendo is gonna drop an update asap that fix said glitch (perhaps it get's fixed with the upcoming July update?). Sorry to hear that you have to bother with this, it sounds like an really annoying issue here. :/


----------



## Soso (Jun 27, 2020)

Meowsie said:


> I didn't had any experience with this glitch so far, guess the only thing to do here is to wait and see that Nintendo is gonna drop an update asap that fix said glitch (perhaps it get's fixed with the upcoming July update?). Sorry to hear that you have to bother with this, it sounds like an really annoying issue here. :/


Yes, it is, don’t hesitate post comments or email Nintendo about this glitch, it would help me and other people too

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Meowsie said:


> I didn't had any experience with this glitch so far, guess the only thing to do here is to wait and see that Nintendo is gonna drop an update asap that fix said glitch (perhaps it get's fixed with the upcoming July update?). Sorry to hear that you have to bother with this, it sounds like an really annoying issue here. :/


Please


----------



## Soso (Jun 27, 2020)

Am I really the only one to get this issue?


----------



## Soso (Jun 29, 2020)

Soso said:


> When you visit a friend’s island or if a friend comes to your island, he/she will automatically be added to your in-game friend list.
> But if this player decides to delete his game data and start over, his old name will be forever saved in your in-game friend list, whether you added him to best friends or not. So that means you can have in your in-game friend list an infinite amount of copies of him/her, without being able to delete them one by one! This is even more annoying if all the islands have the same name!!! The only “solution” is to remove the player from your Nintendo Switch friend list but if you do so, ALL the “copies” will be removed, even the last one (the one you want)!!!
> 
> The black circle is the friend I want to keep and the red one is the wrong old island "associated" to his Nintendo account
> ...


up ;(


----------



## Soso (Jun 30, 2020)

up?


----------



## Soso (Jun 30, 2020)

A friend of mine recreated an island, then I can't play online with him anymore because the old one is stuck in my in-game friend list. I would love to see a new feature that allows me to remove a friend directly into the game.


----------



## Soso (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m sad Nintendo did not include that function in the new update.


----------



## Soso (Jul 12, 2020)

No update


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread doesn't appear to be going anywhere, so this continued bumping of it isn't serving any purpose. I'm going to close this one here.


----------

